# CPMA Exam



## tmlbwells (Aug 1, 2015)

I wanted to let everyone know that I took my exam last weekend and passed it!  When I left the exam I wasn't at all sure that I would pass.  Thanks to the tips that I found here, they really helped.

Mary Wells, CPC, RCC, CPMA


----------



## chasarmil (Aug 3, 2015)

Congratlations!!!


----------



## dyates (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome!  Congratulations


----------



## susanl3e (Aug 4, 2015)

tmlbwells said:


> I wanted to let everyone know that I took my exam last weekend and passed it!  When I left the exam I wasn't at all sure that I would pass.  Thanks to the tips that I found here, they really helped.
> 
> Mary Wells, CPC, RCC, CPMA



Congrats! I am studying for it right now! I am not going to lie, I am very nervous about it.
What is the passing score?


----------



## 1formissy (Aug 4, 2015)

susanl3e said:


> Congrats! I am studying for it right now! I am not going to lie, I am very nervous about it.
> What is the passing score?



It's 70% or higher is passing. Meaning, you cannot miss more than 45 questions out of 150. I passed, and honestly, I didnt think I would considering I did not study the last 2 weeks before my proctored exam. Good luck!


----------



## tmlbwells (Aug 4, 2015)

I was sure that I hadn't passed it and was pleasantly surprised to see the score.  Make sure you know the regulations and laws and study surgery if you don't code it regularly and you should be fine.

Good luck!
Mary Wells, CPC, RCC, CPMA


----------



## susanl3e (Aug 5, 2015)

1formissy said:


> It's 70% or higher is passing. Meaning, you cannot miss more than 45 questions out of 150. I passed, and honestly, I didnt think I would considering I did not study the last 2 weeks before my proctored exam. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## susanl3e (Aug 5, 2015)

tmlbwells said:


> I was sure that I hadn't passed it and was pleasantly surprised to see the score.  Make sure you know the regulations and laws and study surgery if you don't code it regularly and you should be fine.
> 
> Good luck!
> Mary Wells, CPC, RCC, CPMA



Thank you for the advice.


----------

